# recent promotional literature re vodafone At Home



## olivia (10 Sep 2008)

We got letter and bumph re Vodafone's offer to 'have it all for 29€ a month' in the post yesterday.  Has anyone any views on this offer?  Calls from landline to mobiles are 20c/min on this plan - is this expensive?  I am an Eircom customer at the moment and am generally satisfied with the service but wonder from time to time when I get this type of offer if I am paying too much


----------



## europhile (18 Sep 2008)

Has anybody posted about this elsewhere?  I'm quite interested in it.


----------



## c00lcarl (23 Sep 2008)

Here is a link to their terms and conditions, https://www.vodafone.ie/terms/services/#vodafoneathome always a good idea to read the small print before you take the plunge


----------

